# Matthews Z7



## Guppie (Mar 29, 2006)

My son outgrew his youth bow this year and I told him I'd upgrade it for his birthday. So, about a month ago we sold his Diamond Edge with the promise of getting a new bow in the coming months. 

Last Saturday was his birthday so after his baseball game, off we go to the archery shop to look at bows. After shooting the Matthews Monster, Bowtech Soldier, and a couple of other bows that were in that same price range, the shop owner asked if I wanted him to shoot one of the higher end bows, but warned me there may be severe consequences if I let him. I made the mistake of saying "yes" not thinking there would that be that big of a difference in the way the bow felt, looked, and shot. BIG MISTAKE! My son shot it a few times and let me know there was no comparison to the others he had shot. I figured since we were going to drop a pretty big chunk of change anyway, we might as well spend a "little" more and get the one that he liked and would be happy with, hopefully for a long, long, time. So I say yes to the Z7 and we get it rigged with a peep sight, sight and flip up arrow rest and go in to the range to see how he shoots with it. Once a few adjustments were made to the site at about 5 yards to make sure he was on paper he moved over to 20 yards. I was absolutely amazed at his accuracy and consistency with that bow. He was consistently shooting 1-1.5 inch groups at 20 yards. I think he messed up 2 or 3 nocks and fletching on the shops arrows that afternoon by continuing to shoot at the some spot, but knowing the price I was going to pay before we walked out the door, I didn't feel too bad LOL. He had always been decent with his youth bow but never shot like that. Sufice it to say that he was very happy with his birthday present this year, although he did pitch in some of his own money to help our with the cost. He wants to shoot every day now and I guess I don't blame him. Maybe it's time for Dad to upgrade is 17-year old bow too?

So I was wondering if anyone else on the site shoots the Z7 and what you think of it? Any maintenance tips or tricks we should know about?

Thanks,

Guppie


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Sounds like he got a good bow and done that he shoots well. Good job.

TH


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I don't know much about Mathews bows, but, have heard really good things about the Z7.

Glad to hear he's really excited about shooting again.

Good Luck next season.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

how old is your son.


----------



## rlopez (Dec 17, 2005)

I have a Monster & the Z7. I like the Z7 much better. And the bad thing is i took my best deer with the Monster XLR8. But the Z7 shoots better to me. Your son will love that Bow. Congrats.


----------



## Guppie (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. My son is 14.
Guppie


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow, what an awesome dad! I just got the Z7 a couple of months ago and am amazed with it. I did not think I would get rid of my Switchback XT till I shot it. Like your son I want to shoot all the time. Guppie you owe it to yourself...if you have hung on to a bow for 17 years to give these new generation of bows a shot...let off alone will amaze you, and I am not particularly speaking of Mathews but any of these new lines out. Good luck and great shooting. Congrats keeping your son involved in the outdoors, mine is 21 months and I can't wait to get to fish and hunt with him.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Congrats to you and your boy Guppie! 
Im scared to go shoot a Z7 myself for fear that I will just have to buy one. I too have owned and regret selling till the day I die a Switchback XT. I just had to have a "fast" bow so I traded up to a Monster last year. Not nocking down the monster, it has its place but it is by no means a smooth draw like I was use to feeling. So that being said I sold it not to long ago and am either going to get a Z7, DXT, or another switchback. I will gladly sacrifice speed for comfort because that to me means better accuracy and more enjoyment when shooting.


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

I shot one of those the other day at the new bow shop in Bellville. Holy **** they are nice! I've been a Hoyt man for years, but I might be changing to Mathews for a while.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

look at the reezen i shoot it and the z7 both excelent bows and you will be thrilled with either one i just upgraded aswell so well done dad he will be satisfied with it and you would be to so good luck and sharp shoots this coming year good excuse would be fathers day is around the corner thats i pulled mine off for a early gift and the wife said fine so try that good luck yall and have fun


----------



## Txmm13 (Oct 20, 2007)

What is everyone paying for the Z7? On mathews website it list it as 899 mrsp.


----------



## mr. buck (Jan 11, 2009)

paid 830 at west houston archery this weekend. 60 lbs of pull on that thing feels like nothing compared to some of the bows ive owned in the past


----------



## bowhunter63 (Dec 9, 2005)

*mathews Z7*

i paid 870.00 @ [email protected] j archery in port lavaca 361 552 9027


----------

